# I want her..! (kinda long)



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

We have barn cats, and when i was like ten i use to go out and feed them and play with them, they were tame enough and they'd snuggle, but that took forever to get them used to me. then one of my favorite's died and i stopped going out there, they became feral once again. 

My grandfathers wife now feeds them(for about a year she has) and i decided to get overmyself (5 years later) and give them some nice fresh cat food. They were all scared of me and wouldn't come over until i left. 

I went back yesterday to give them some more and two of them came up to me, one snuggled up in my lap and the other would just let me pet her. they're both white females, one with blue eyes the other with green. 

Are they both still feral? or can they be housecats? I feel so bad for them because i can't do nething, my mom will never let me have another cat. And my current cat will never lemme get another cat :wink:


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Sounds like they could become housecats  We have one cat at an apartment complex who is really lovey and sweet outside, but when he comes in he just hides under the beds. So for now, he stays outside until we can find him a home. I think it will just take the cats a few weeks to warm up to being inside. If at all possible, I recommend the cats be indoor/outdoor since they have lived outdoors for a long time and I'm sure they would love to go outside sometimes.

Take Care  
Abhay


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

I think I'm going to try to find them both a home. I duno how much luck i will have though, people around here only want already housebroken cats that all you have to do is feed and they're fine :roll: :evil: where's the fun in that? even my kitty gets into trouble sometimes and he's lazy and acts like a perfect angel anyother time!

I ges i'm getting a bit off topic now lol Thankz spittles for the advice!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I think the ones that are friendly could be housecats. I understand how you feel if you can't find homes for them or keep them..it's such a waste of good cat :wink: lets say been there, done that.
But you can still be with them and keep them as happy as possible..oh, not sure about this the blue eyed one would be deaf, right? Or not? I don't know if it goes for all white cats with blue eyes so somebody pls correct me..or was it the 1 blue, 1 green eye?
One way or the other it doesn't hurt her, just that she wouldn't hear noises, that's all.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

I think she is deaf, the other one will come if i call but the blue eyed one wont, the only time i ever see her is when she's right there in the barn otherwise she won't come if called :wink: poor baby. I think your right tho, i heard that 80% of cats that are pure white with blue eyes are deaf, but i might be wrong also.


----------

